# Corona Bottles



## closetwine (May 12, 2011)

Nice size for pee. Clear. But stupid labels....

I was reading on homebrewtalk last night and came across a cheap trick.
Instead of starsan, which not everyone keeps around. Vinegar... It works to get those labels right off! 

I used a big drinking glass to test this one. Filled the bottle with plain water,set it in my glass,the filled with 3:1 vinegar to water.... maybe a little overkill but the whole label came of with a few swipes with a rag.... No scrubbing at all!!!!


----------



## BigDfromTN (May 12, 2011)

closetwine said:


> Nice size for pee. Clear. But stupid labels....
> 
> I was reading on homebrewtalk last night and came across a cheap trick.
> Instead of starsan, which not everyone keeps around. Vinegar... It works to get those labels right off!
> ...



Nice Tip. 

Thanks,


----------



## Airplanedoc (May 12, 2011)

CLR or lime-away works even better than vinegar


----------



## GTS (May 13, 2011)

How long did you need to soak the bottles?


----------



## closetwine (May 13, 2011)

I left this one about an hour or two. Yeah I heard CLR works to, but vinegar is cheaper and always on hand...


----------



## Minnesotamaker (May 13, 2011)

I wonder if Corona has more than one type of label. The one's I've seen here in MN, the print is acid-etched-flexo-printed right on the glass.


----------



## closetwine (May 13, 2011)

I read where it is baked on ceramic... Whatever it is, stong vinegar ate it right off...


----------

